
MIT Guide to Lock Picking [pdf] - miden
https://www.lysator.liu.se/mit-guide/MITLockGuide.pdf
======
DrScump
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10830129](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10830129)

